# PRETTY PASHES PUPPIES!



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Pashes Maltese has some gorgeous puppies available :heart: 

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The little girl is already spoken for. She is going to live with a friend's mom and dad who recently lost their old Poodle.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Sunnie @ Jun 1 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784162


> Pashes Maltese has some gorgeous puppies available :heart:
> 
> http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html[/B]


I think the first boy is the only one from Pashes. The second boy is from Sands, and the girl is from Phlicks (Suzan said in another thread that this girl's mommy is from Pashes). They are all beyond adorable, but I'm so in love with that Sands boy. :wub: :wub: :wub: I hope someone from SM snatches them right up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 1 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784217


> QUOTE (Sunnie @ Jun 1 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784162





> Pashes Maltese has some gorgeous puppies available :heart:
> 
> http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html[/B]


I think the first boy is the only one from Pashes. The second boy is from Sands, and the girl is from Phlicks (Suzan said in another thread that this girl's mommy is from Pashes). They are all beyond adorable, but I'm so in love with that Sands boy. :wub: :wub: :wub: I hope someone from SM snatches them right up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're right. The little girl who is sold is a courtesy listing for Phlicks. She was held back for show, but her bite went off. Her new name will be Bitzi!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784221


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 1 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784217





> QUOTE (Sunnie @ Jun 1 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784162





> Pashes Maltese has some gorgeous puppies available :heart:
> 
> http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html[/B]


I think the first boy is the only one from Pashes. The second boy is from Sands, and the girl is from Phlicks (Suzan said in another thread that this girl's mommy is from Pashes). They are all beyond adorable, but I'm so in love with that Sands boy. :wub: :wub: :wub: I hope someone from SM snatches them right up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're right. The little girl who is sold is a courtesy listing for Phlicks. She was held back for show, but her bite went off. Her new name will be Bitzi!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought she looked familiar...I posted the link to the Phlicks girl... :blush:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784182


> The little girl is already spoken for. She is going to live with a friend's mom and dad who recently lost their old Poodle.[/B]


She emailed me to let me know they were getting her!! She had asked me for some maltese breeder recommendations after our yorkie meetup here. I'm so glad they found this cutie!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 1 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784416


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784182





> The little girl is already spoken for. She is going to live with a friend's mom and dad who recently lost their old Poodle.[/B]


She emailed me to let me know they were getting her!! She had asked me for some maltese breeder recommendations after our yorkie meetup here. I'm so glad they found this cutie!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She'd emailed me, too! I just love when people take the time to research and find a good breeder.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am loving that little Bitzi!!! :wub:


----------

